# Question consommateur



## Babyfasty (4 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Est ce que en attendant que l'iPad 32 Go soit disponible, je peux prendre l'iPad 16 Go et sous les 14 jours, je ramène le produit pour cause d'avoir trop peu d'espace et l'échangé (avec ajout fi) contre un doté de 32 Go?


----------



## Gwen (4 Avril 2012)

Ça dépend où.

Et surtout l'échange est en général possible seulement sur du matériel non utilisé.


----------



## Lefenmac (4 Avril 2012)

Euh quel serait le motif raisonnable de l'échange?? Trop peu d'espace? Tu aurais donc découvert l'espace après achat?? Et après tu utilises 14 jours le 32 go et l'échanges contre le 64 pour manque d'espace? Puis 14 jours après tu l'échanges contre un Ipod pour manque de portabilité dans la poche et ensuite 14 jours après ce dernier contre le Air pour absence de clavier?


----------



## Cédric74 (4 Avril 2012)

Toi tu veux t'emmerder à faire tout ça pour utiliser un Ipad pendant 14 jours ?


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (4 Avril 2012)

Ouais beaucoup de manips pour rien à mon sens... Moi j'attendrais que le 32Go soit dispo c'est quand même plus simple.


----------

